# Croops Glen Amusement Park



## Wendy Lou (Jan 24, 2013)

In 1908 Croops Glen Amusement Park opened its doors. B. Frank Coop built the park next to the Delware Lackawanna and Western railroad, the park was managed by Charles Shelley. In the early years the park was mainly used for church gatherings, company picnics, and dances. The first Nickelodeon was held there. The main attraction was a beautiful waterfall and huge spring fed pool. Other attractions were the dance pavilion, skate rink, carousel, bumper cars and whip. Later in 1927 two roller coasters were added. The adult coaster was the twister, and then there was the Junior coaster. Business was so good that in 1928 parking for 2000 cars was added. In June of 1935 the Nanticoke Unemployed League held a family picnic. During the picnic the mothers were preparing their children for a baby contest on the dance pavilion which was 20 feet above the creek. Suddenly the mid section gave way and all of the 250-300 people, tables, and props for the contest were sucked through. Witnesses standing nearby said there was a loud ripping sound and it looked liek a large funnel had opened from the middle. Thankfully no one died in the accident but 145 people were admitted into the hospital. An old newspaper reports that on July 10 1938 the park was being sued by 12 injured in the accident for the total amount of 96,000. Some said that helped lead to the decline of the park, others say the park went on until the conservation effort during WW2. A newspaper article from August of 1943 states: “Noted for years as one of the regions natural parks, Croop’s Glen this year is a complete casualty of the war effort.” It was closed shortly after. Now all that remains are the ticket booth, outhouse, the pavilion and bumper car buildings, parts to old rides, the foundation to the pool and other small remnants of the past.


----------



## TeeJF (Jan 24, 2013)

Very atmospheric.

Your pics have an odd magenta colour cast... have you calibrated your moinitor/editting software lately or is that how they came off the camera/scanner/whatever?


----------



## Wendy Lou (Jan 30, 2013)

Thank you - My camera/software is fine, Its the mode I was in(deliberately).


----------



## explorer101 (Jan 31, 2013)

looks lovely in the snow


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Jan 31, 2013)

I like it, very Chernobyly (yes that is a new adjective )


----------



## smiler (Jan 31, 2013)

Great Pics, I enjoyed looking, Thanks.


----------



## NakedEye (Feb 9, 2013)

the colour cast gives it a 1970's vintage feel.....suits the theme....desolate but nice! cheers for posting


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 9, 2013)

Great photos.


----------



## Munchh (Feb 9, 2013)

That's kinda nice, good info too, thanks


----------

